# eea famil permit refused



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there . iam indian national living in india . i have been to uk in 2010 where i met polish citizen and soon fall into a serious relations with her bt due to some reason i came back to india in 2011. after that i have aplied for student visa again in 2012 which was refused. then we decided to aplly for a eea family permit so my girlfrend came to india in november 2012 and we got married . and then she gone back to uk and she came back again in January 2013 and gone back in same month . then i applied foe eea family permit with almost everythng as it was a geniune relation we included everythng. bt they refused me agian with the reason that in my last student visa in which they took my interview i never told about my girlfrend.? we want to aplly again and any help from u ppl will be highly apricated


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


karansoni said:


> Hi there . iam indian national living in india . i have been to uk in 2010 where i met polish citizen and soon fall into a serious relations with her bt due to some reason i came back to india in 2011. after that i have aplied for student visa again in 2012 which was refused. then we decided to aplly for a eea family permit so my girlfrend came to india in november 2012 and we got married . and then she gone back to uk and she came back again in January 2013 and gone back in same month . then i applied foe eea family permit with almost everythng as it was a geniune relation we included everythng. bt they refused me agian with the reason that in my last student visa in which they took my interview i never told about my girlfrend.? we want to aplly again and any help from u ppl will be highly apricated


In my humble opinion, your application falls into marriage of convenience than anything else, hence I disagree with ECO.

What you need to do is re-apply and ask your EU-spouse to write a letter with more details of your relationship. Also mention the reason you didn't elaborate about your relationship at the time was because:________________fill in the blank.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

The decision 

you have applied for admission to the u.k by virtue of european community law as the family member of a european economic area national ( my wifes name ) who is exercising , or wishes to exercise , rights of free movement under the treaty of rome in the united kingdom.

I have refused your eea family permit application on the occasion because iam not satisfied that you meet of the requirement of regulation 12 of the immigration ( european economic area ) regulation 2006 . The decision will not prejudice any future uk visa or eea family permit application that you make . 

The entry clearance offers`s reason and supporting evidence

ukba and british high commission new delhi provides information to visa applicants about the type of documents they will be required to produce so that they can demonstrate to the entry clearance officer that they meet the requirements of regulation 12 of the immigration (eea) area 2006. 

I need to take into account all the evidence available to me to make an informed decision about your application. Part of that evidence is the information you provide in your last application for a tier 4 visa which was refused because the evidence did not support your circumstances and plans. In the interest of fairness you were required to attend an interview during the course of your previous application to clarify why you had failed to attain any qualification during the validity of your earlier tier 4 student visa. You were unable to provide a satisfactory explanation to the eco in relation to your previous attainment , however the answers you gave regarding family and friends in the uk concerns in relation to your current application . You did not declare that your now wife was present in the uk. You were specifically asked whether you had any family and friends in the uk and you stated and i quote, ` i have got one long distance uncle in scotland. However in this application you have stated that you first met your sponsor on 19/03/2011 whilst in the uk and that your relationship began on 14/06/2011. You stated you met everyday whilst you were in the uk , that your wedding took place on 18/11/2012 and that you later registered your marriage on 28/01/2013 in punjab india . You have not provide any satisfactory explanation as to why you did not disclose your wife`s details/whereabouts in your previous application. I note from the endorsements in her passport that her indian visa was issued on 31/10/2012 till 30/04/2013 as such iam satisfied that credibility of your application on the whole. 

As evidence of your dependency on your wife you have submitted two western union transfer receipts dated more than six months prior to the date of application ( 17/07/2012 and 17/07/2012) these documents do not constitute evidence of regular support. Iam statisifed that this is a marriage of convenience to attempt to facilitate your re entry to uk. Iam satisfied that you have exhausted all other avenues to re enter the uk and that this is a final attempt to re enter the uk be alternative means. 


Can someone plz plz plz read it carefully and try to make me understand how it make sense to them ?? And iam highly thankful in advance for u guys .... Chers


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_In the interest of fairness you were required to attend an interview during the course of your previous application to clarify why you had failed to attain any qualification during the validity of your earlier tier 4 student visa. You were unable to provide a satisfactory explanation to the eco in relation to your previous attainment , however the answers you gave regarding family and friends in the uk concerns in relation to your current application . *You did not declare that your now wife was present in the uk. You were specifically asked whether you had any family and friends in the uk and you stated and i quote, ` i have got one long distance uncle in scotland. However in this application you have stated that you first met your sponsor on 19/03/2011 whilst in the uk and that your relationship began on 14/06/2011. You stated you met everyday whilst you were in the uk , that your wedding took place on 18/11/2012 and that you later registered your marriage on 28/01/2013 in punjab india . You have not provide any satisfactory explanation as to why you did not disclose your wife`s details/whereabouts in your previous application.*_

Basically, because you didn't tell them about your wife when you applied for your student visa in 2012 and that visa application was refused and then you suddenly got married to an EEA national in November 2012, they think that the only reason why you got married in November was to get into the UK by way of your wife.

ETA: They also weren't satisfied with the reasons you gave regarding why you failed to complete any educational courses while you were in the UK on a previous Student Visa... this failure to complete your course or obtain a qualification could very well make it look like you were just there to work and did not go to school, which is not what the Student Visa is designed for.

IF you had either a) told them about your wife when you applied for your failed Student Visa when you applied or b) gave them a satisfactory reason why you didn't tell them about your wife when you applied for your visa, they might have taken a different approach to your application.

I would suggest that you go with the advice that Jrge has given... explain to the UKBA why you didn't tell them about your wife *and* have her write a letter explaining your relationship etc.


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

hi there . gthanks for your rply .. i want to tell u at the time i applied for student visa again she was not my wife at that time and we were in relationship at that time anyway . the reason i never tell anythng abt her was that the eco might doubt my intentions to go uk for just studies and i think anybody in my place will never tell abt it?? she is gonna write the things as you told me . but can u tell me we have got everthng to prove our geniune relation like phone calls bills from uk skype snapshots from beginning and facebook and postcards i send her to uk and she use to send me india can u tell how much the possiblity of getting through this time can be ?? thanks in advance


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Most people in your place would simply tell the truth.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem is that they have you on file contradicting yourself. On one hand, you said that you weren't in a relationship. Now you're submitting massive evidence showing that you were in a relationship at that time. In their view, you were either hiding the truth then, or you're lying now. I'm not sure how you can rectify this situation. You need to be completely honest with them and hope for the best.


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

hi i never said we were not in relationship at that time. i just said i was not married to her , when they refused my tier 4 student visa which i applied again in 2012.. i have never lied to them but yes i never tell them about my now wife at the time when i applied for student visa. because the eco asked me if i have any relative in the u .k cz i was not married to her at that time so simply she was not my relative at that time anyways..


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

hi amy d i appricate your rply , but i never lied to them anyway ??? can u tell me what should we do now to make our case as strong as possible so we will get through with it this time ?? thanks in advance


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

karansoni said:


> hi i never said we were not in relationship at that time. i just said i was not married to her , when they refused my tier 4 student visa which i applied again in 2012.. i have never lied to them but yes i never tell them about my now wife at the time when i applied for student visa. because the eco asked me if i have any relative in the u .k cz i was not married to her at that time so simply she was not my relative at that time anyways..


Your rejection letter said that you were specifically asked if you had any friends or family in the UK during your interview. You failed to mention your girlfriend. But your current evidence contradicts that. That's the problem, as far as I can tell. All you can do is be as open as possible about this and hope you won't be denied again.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


karansoni said:


> hi i never said we were not in relationship at that time. i just said i was not married to her , when they refused my tier 4 student visa which i applied again in 2012.. i have never lied to them but yes i never tell them about my now wife at the time when i applied for student visa. because the eco asked me if i have any relative in the u .k cz i was not married to her at that time so simply she was not my relative at that time anyways..


Based on your statements, it seems there has been a "cultural" misunderstanding in all this. Whilst in universal English your case indicates fraud all over, on your last application your interpretation/concept of friend/relative is where your then girlfriend didn't fit.

I know it sounds confusing, but I checked with some coworkers (from India) and they answered as you did!!! She wasn't your friend nor relative, she was your girlfriend and now wife. But still, UKBA 1 - You 0

It won't be easy to overcome this. To any ECO you are trying to deceive the system by committing fraud, and the only way you "*MIGHT*" be granted entry is if your now wife writes a super detailed letter about your relationship, *AND YOU* write about your misinterpretation of the meaning of relatives/friends. Will you be granted entry? I anticipate a long battle, but it's better to start now.

Please, disclose here all the supporting documents/evidence you submitted for the rejected EEA Family Permit. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks . i submitted

1) my wife passport with the Indian visa and her two visits in India.
2) marriage certificate
3)bills and letter from hotel where we got married.
4) copy of my wife's uk registration card. that she staying in uk from 5 years 
5) her tenancy agreement
6)her job leter and pay slips
7)her university confirmation she is studying law as well in the uk
8)student id card of her 
9)my bank account in India with more 7000 pounds money in it from 6 months
10) o2 call details from uk a year long call details
11) skype snapshots proving long relationship
12)facebook snapshots
13) post cards from India and uk 
14)marriage and some family photos together
15) hotel bills on both of our names together
16)news paper notice about our marriage if in case some one has problem wth this marriage
17)covering letter from lawyer from England she hires him
18) her student i.d card 
19)her national insurance number
20) declaration from her parents they are ready to welcome me support us financially if we ever need them
21) western union receipts showing she sends me the money even before i submitted application for my student visa in which i never mention her
22) bank letter from India showing i send her 100 pounds.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


karansoni said:


> thanks . i submitted
> 
> 1) my wife passport with the Indian visa and her two visits in India. YOU ONLY A CERTIFIED COPY OF IT.
> 2) marriage certificate..IN ENGLISH?
> ...


Those with marked with ** are useless. Now, she needs to write a truthful cover letter where almost every detail is mentioned. Walks to the park, getting stuck in the DLR, no having money for coffee, etc. (omit both of your names and send me via PM a draft of it)

YOU, write also a letter explaining why you misunderstood the question about any relative/friend living in the UK. Again, omit your name and send me via PM a draft of it.

I will reply to you late Thursday (MST)

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AngelaaaS (Apr 24, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi
> 
> Those with marked with ** are useless. Now, she needs to write a truthful cover letter where almost every detail is mentioned. Walks to the park, getting stuck in the DLR, no having money for coffee, etc. (omit both of your names and send me via PM a draft of it)
> 
> ...


Hi Animo. I am Karan's wife. Thank you for your advice. It was our lawyer that we used from england who advised us to submit all these documents to support our application. These requirements were also mentioned in the family permit application checklist on the ukba website. Therefore we tried to collect them all.
I will send you my letter asap and so will my husband. We really appreciate your time and advice.

Ps. Do you think we should use a lawyer this time as well? If so, should we use the same one?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


AngelaaaS said:


> Hi Animo. I am Karan's wife. Thank you for your advice. It was our lawyer that we used from england who advised us to submit all these documents to support our application. These requirements were also mentioned in the family permit application checklist on the ukba website. Therefore we tried to collect them all.
> I will send you my letter asap and so will my husband. We really appreciate your time and advice.
> 
> Ps. Do you think we should use a lawyer this time as well? If so, should we use the same one?


There's no need to retain a Lawyer for this, save your money to pay for your studies. Besides, he didn't do the job for which he was retained.

Like I told Karan, send me those drafts and I'll reply to you late Thursday (Mountain time), as I'll be busy in court for the next couple of days.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi , there.
I really appreciate your help and time you are providing us. I would like to ask you out of curiosity if you have ever had any experience with the U.K law. And where are you practicing at the moment. As we are taking your replies very seriously and this family permit means a lot for us. We really want to get through with it this time.


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there . I have read so many intellectual answers from you to the ppl in trouble. As like them i have something to ask from you as well. And i will appreciate ur reply and be thankful. ok i want to ask from that i have been in UK in 2010 for 2 years student visa in which i changed my college from London to Scotland reason being i didn't like the college in London and that was not a genuine college. After that due to some i coudnt be able to finish my first year cz i got ill very badly i took admission again in the same by paying them 5000 pounds after that due to the death of my father i have to cm back to India. at that time i had a girlfriend in uk of European national . after sm time we decided to apply for student visa in which i was called for interview in which i was asked about my relatives in the UK in which i gave them the answer about my uncle. they refused my student visa. After that me and my girlfriend made a decision to apply fro eea family permit for which she came to India twice after gathering all the relevant documents we applied for it. And they refused it again with the base of my previous student visa application saying i never mention my girlfriend in that . Sir plz help me and tell me what is the right thing cz we are just about to reapply with some more declaration and i would also like to say we have the most genuine relation as it is tough for us to stay away from each other. and if they refused me again will i get the chance to appeal .and how long appeal can take ??? thanx in advance/...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please have patience and wait until later on this evening or even into tomorrow morning before you ask more questions.

Jrge is tied up with his work until late Thursday afternoon *CANADA time*... the city where he lives is *GMT -7 HOURS* - so when it is 2359h _Thursday night_ April 25, 2013 in London, UK it is 1659h _Thursday afternoon_ April 25, 2013 where Jrge lives.

He will reply to you when he gets home from work.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge usually posts in the middle of the night UK time, around 2 am to 5 am (British Summer Time GMT + 1).


----------



## AngelaaaS (Apr 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Jrge usually posts in the middle of the night UK time, around 2 am to 5 am (British Summer Time GMT + 1).


Sorry guys. My husband made a mistake and wrote this story again here on the forum which was not directed at Jrge. 

It was actually directed at you Joppa. And I assume he also sent you a private message. Therefore, we would be very thankful if you could read this thread and tell us what you think and if you've got any advice.

Thank you so much and sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AngelaaaS (Apr 24, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> There's no need to retain a Lawyer for this, save your money to pay for your studies. Besides, he didn't do the job for which he was retained.
> 
> ...


Hi. I know its going to sound stupid but I have no idea how to send a Private message on here. Ive been trying to send you my attachment for a long time now ...


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


karansoni said:


> Hi , there.
> I really appreciate your help and time you are providing us. *1) I* would like to ask you out of curiosity if you have ever had any experience with the U.K law. *2) *And where are you practicing at the moment. As we are taking your replies very seriously and this family permit means a lot for us. *3)* We really want to get through with it this time.


1) You could say that I've had some interaction with the British Law
2) I work in Canada, USA and the UK. The latter till May 3rd.
3) We can only try. 

I've received you PM, let me shake off this jet lag and I will respond to ya.

BTW: I'm not a Lawyer, I'm just a human being trying to help others.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


AngelaaaS said:


> Hi. I know its going to sound stupid but I have no idea how to send a Private message on here. Ive been trying to send you my attachment for a long time now ...


You are yet to meet the minimum required posts in order to do so. Could you use Karan's account?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are yet to meet the minimum required posts in order to do so. Could you use Karan's account?
> 
> ...


I hope you have received my two messages. My letter is in two parts since it was too long. 

Let me know what you think whenever you can 

Thank you sooo much !! Very much appreciated. !


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello everyone .. Finally after such hustle and hard work and especially instruction from JRGE we have got the family permit in just ONE day it is hard to believe how bad is was thinking the E.C.O's can be but this time after just one day we have got the F.P. I want to say a huge thnks to jrge believe he is a life saver ... Always listen to him..


----------

